# Removing the HDD cage on an Define R3



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Hello

I would like to get a little bit information on how i should prepare myself getting rid of the HDD cage on an Fractal Design Define R3.

The use is for getting an new graphics card, nVidia GTX 690 & Better airflow. I don't find any use of so many HDD in my personal computer so I plan to keep my HDD on the top 5,25" bay and SSD somewhere maybe on top of the CD/DVD optical reader.


// Yoggi


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It appears the Hd cage is secured to the case, probably with rivets, so the only way would be to cut whatever is securing it to the case.
Note: the Hdd cage is an integral part of that case and removing it will make the case very unstable structurally. 
Removing the Hdd retaining clips should allow sufficient airflow from front to rear.
As long as you have a good quality PSU, with sufficient power, the GPU should be fine.


----------

